# Advice on problem with new pancake car...



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bought an AutoWorld X-Traction at Hobby Lobby this week, and have a problem:

Motor runs, but rear wheel do not turn. I have isolated the problem...The most rearward gear on the upper deck is bent, which means it is not fully contacting the gear UNDER the tray, which is in turn not contacting the upright gear that turns the wheels. Problem: The gear is RIVETED to the deck, and I cannot seem to bend or reseat it without causing more damage. Am I out of luck with this car, or is there some fairly easy fix I don't know about?

Also, is superglue okay for gluing original AW wheels on to the hubs?

Thanks,

Smitty


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I would contact autoworld cause it seems like they have alot of issues with there cars lately especially the 4 gear cars and the gear in the back with the rivet going through it


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, *Mustang*...My 4 Gears are doing FINE, this one is a three gear X Traction. Was going to see if anyone has any easy fixes...If not, will contact AW.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

If the gear is actually bent send it back. If the issue is just a loose rivet restake it. Use some feeler material underneath and go easy so you dont overdrive it.

As a general rule damaged plastic gears cant be fixed. 

If your interested read up on gear lapping when you have time.


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

If the gear is OK, remove the rivet and install a short flat head screw, this will allow you to adjust it so you have the correct clearance. Do not use a tap just let the screw make the threads.
I have use this since the 1970s with Aurora AFX cars.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

88T-BIRD said:


> If the gear is OK, remove the rivet and install a short flat head screw, this will allow you to adjust it so you have the correct clearance. Do not use a tap just let the screw make the threads.
> I have use this since the 1970s with Aurora AFX cars.


 
Hey 88 what size screw do you use? Just curios, I've got a bunch of 4gears that I want to do this to and don't want to buy a bunch of different screws till I get it right. Thanks


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

TGM2054 said:


> Hey 88 what size screw do you use? Just curios, I've got a bunch of 4gears that I want to do this to and don't want to buy a bunch of different screws till I get it right. Thanks


They are a special length 0-80 flat head screw, you can purchase some a little longer than the rivet and cut them off, or JW'S HO Speed Parts should have them in stock.


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, 88! Sounds like a plan.


----------

